# Cleaning Wheels without Agitation



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

A neighbour of mine spoke to me today. He is an old boy who has retired and the nicest guy you could ever hope to meet. He owns a very nice Ford Sierra Est that he has owned from new and he looks after if very well, cleaning and polishing it on a regular basis. Its in mint condition.

He will never pay me to clean his car as he enjoys looking after it himself too much !

He however asked me for some advice today and I was not happy with the best answer I could give him.

He suffers very badly with arthritis in his arms and hands. He wants to know how he can get his wheels "as clean as I get them" without the need of agitating the wheels with a wheel brush as he simply can not hold the wheel brush well enough to do it.

The best answer I could give him was to spray on the cleaner I use ( AG Acid Free Wheel Cleaner ) and rinse off, but I told him this would never get them as clean as it would with agitating.

However, I did say I would ask on this forum for him for some better advice.

So can someone tell me whats the best way of cleaning your alloys without needing to agitate them with a brush ?

Is there a product that will help or a method that does not involve agitation, that will help this man get better results than the way I suggested ?

He does own and can use a Power Washer and is willing to buy any products necessary to do the job.

Many thanks for any advice given.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Acidic wheel cleaner will remove most of the crap without aggitation, as long as you dont leave it on too long it will be ok. The pressure washer should remove most of the dirt anyway.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

If the alloys are in good condition then try a non acidic such as Bilberry, AS Smartwheels or AG non acidic cleaner using a 1:1/2:1 dilution.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Else might be worth trying some wolf brake duster and clean with PW or use the nano stuff for the future so it repels dirt over a period of time 

You could always (if he refuses) give the alloys a quick once over for him when hes out


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd try a stronger dilution of none-acidic wheel cleaner first. As a last resort, he could use VP Blue Gel wheel cleaner, though I would not recommend using this every time! It will at least dissolve the worst part of the brake dust that is embedded into the rims.. then of course he could keep on top of that with strong Bilberry or similar. 

I have seen the results of VP Blue Gel with my own mince pies, without agitation too, and it was bloody good stuff! Like I said though, wouldn't want to use acid on wheels every weekend.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I only use Autobrites Non Acid Very Cherry and I just spray on the wheels 1st then go and get everything else set up for washing and then blast off with the Power Washer and it leaves them spotless. The only time I need to give aggitation is when I am doing a full wheel seal after the clean.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

I would do them for him, not that many nice folk out there now.
Cherish the one's we have!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

toomanycitroens said:


> I would do them for him, not that many nice folk out there now.
> Cherish the one's we have!


I have offered to do them many times in the past, and recently, and he does take me up on my offer, but he would rather do tham himself if he could.

Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciated


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

megs wheel brightner? its acidic i know, but it will be hard to get them as good as yours with non acidic wheel cleaner.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

AB Brite Gel, dilute it slightly, spray on the wheels, leave for 10 mins, then pressure wash off, its very good, to be honest thats what I would go for, I have used many wheel cleaners and they are all the same to be honest, promise the earth but never seem to live up to what they promise, but the Brite Gel does come very close to what it says, OK some aggitation is required when you have very dirty wheels, but overall its quick and painless


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

How about a wash mitt that he can put his hand in and then slightly rub them using that? 

S


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> I have offered to do them many times in the past, and recently, and he does take me up on my offer, but he would rather do tham himself if he could.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciated


Toomanycitroens beat me to it, yes I would offer to do them for him (if I was in your position) but I know what you mean, I had a neighbour who had a Fiesta, and only twice did he let me clean it, lovely bloke, looked fit n healthy was shocked that he was 84, sadly prostate C got him 

If your neighbour also has to watch his funds, then I strongly suggest Wizz stainless steel cleaner (£1) it is acidic but only slightly, however if your neighbour cleans the wheels often , then they should not posses a problem even with shampoo and a good rinse off :thumb:

I have had the opportunity to try AB VC and impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

MarkSmith said:


> I have offered to do them many times in the past, and recently, and he does take me up on my offer, but he would rather do tham himself if he could.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciated


Older guys hate to admit that age stops us doing things, just do it for him he'll be real happy (Oh! and don't ask how I know about older guys


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TOGWT said:


> Older guys hate to admit that age stops us doing things, just do it for him he'll be real happy (Oh! and don't ask how I know about older guys


Age is no bad thing, knowledge and wisdom come with it :thumb: 
remember some folk don't get to reach an age to complain about it


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

why dont you get them mint for him and wax them up:thumb: that will do him a few months.

be alot easier for him to keep clean.:detailer:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

as above really?

just offer to take them off, clean them inside and out, and seal them.

then all he needs to do is give them a light spray of shampoo and water and rinse off?

surely he'll let you if it means that they'll stay in good knick?


----------



## MrJT (Jan 25, 2010)

Jordan said:


> as above really?
> 
> just offer to take them off, clean them inside and out, and seal them.
> 
> ...


You could do this and get him involved as well. You take them off and clean them, then if you've got a good sized applicator he could help you polish and seal them.

It sounds like he enjoys cleaning his car as much as you do, so this way in his eyes you'd be helping him do it, rather than doing it for him :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Honestly guys, I do always offer to do the wheels for him - but he WANTS to do it himself, its his way of keeping active since retiring and so helping him do the wheels is not an option - he would rather have dirty wheels than accpet help from me. Pride maybe ?

So thats why I really want to be able to tell him how to get best results without the need for agitation with a brush.

Does anyone know if its ok to spray AG Custom Wheels Cleaner on the wheels, leave it for an extended perior of time ( without letting it dry ) and then pressure washing it off ?

Would this help more or would it damage the wheel ?

Thanks all


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats what I do, yeah it'd be fine.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> I have offered to do them many times in the past, and recently, and he does take me up on my offer, but he would rather do tham himself if he could.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone, appreciated


Sorry mate, I should have realised that. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

toomanycitroens said:


> Sorry mate, I should have realised that. :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I apply AG Clean Wheels with a 7L pressure sprayer, when ive got back to the wheel ive started i rinse off.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Honestly guys, I do always offer to do the wheels for him - but he WANTS to do it himself, its his way of keeping active since retiring and so helping him do the wheels is not an option - he would rather have dirty wheels than accpet help from me. Pride maybe ?
> 
> So thats why I really want to be able to tell him how to get best results without the need for agitation with a brush.
> 
> ...


AG cwc can be used on average condition wheels, but if the wheels are dirty and you want a 100% no agitation clean then go for AG Clean Wheels.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Clean Wheels would be better for 'no agitation' use.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

How long should he leave the Clean Wheels on the wheel before pressure washing off ?

I have heard that if left too long it can damage the wheels ?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> How long should he leave the Clean Wheels on the wheel before pressure washing off ?
> 
> I have heard that if left too long it can damage the wheels ?


Does he have standard alloys or refurbed ?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

A.B said:


> Does he have standard alloys or refurbed ?


Ah - standard alloys ( pepperpot ones ) but I know he had one of the wheels refurbed last year !


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Rinse, apply AG CW's leaving no longer than a minute and give a good rinse off, i wouldnt tell him to use a acidic cleaner on the refurbed alloy tho.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks mate, appreciate that


----------

